# CAAD 10-5 Brakes/ Pad Upgrade???



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all,

My apologies if this a repeated topic but everything I saw on this topic was posted well over a year ago so I thought a new thread might be a better idea than reviving an old one. 

I recently purchased a 2014 CAAD 10-5 and love the bike but I am not at all impressed with the brakes. The are the Tektro R580's. I am relatively new to road cycling but even the Shimano non series brakes (i think it was the R561s) on the bike I had last year (now sold) had significantly better stopping power I thought.

I have read in older threads and eleswhere that changing the pads makes a huge difference. Other information has said just upgrade. Trying different pads first would be my preference as it seems more economic. 

Any suggested pad upgrades for the Tektro R580's to improve braking performance?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SwimCycle09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My apologies if this a repeated topic but everything I saw on this topic was posted well over a year ago so I thought a new thread might be a better idea than reviving an old one.
> 
> ...



Kool Stop Salmons.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> Kool Stop Salmons.


Excellent choice.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The R580s come with some really crappy pads. I had them on one of my bikes. I replaced them with standard Shimano pads which solved my braking problem but I hear the Kool Stop Salmons are much better.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

ph0enix, out of curiosity what Shimano pads did you try?


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Brake Upgrade*



SwimCycle09 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> ph0enix, out of curiosity what Shimano pads did you try?


I also have a new CAAD10 5 and was not impressed with the brakes. I swapped in a set of Ultegra 6800 brakes complete that I bought on sale at Performance. Much better and they were only $110. Pads would definitely be cheaper if they work as good, personally I'm happy with my solution.

Scott


----------

